# Tony Robbins On The National Debt



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://usawatchdog.com/tony-robbins-dire-wake-up-warning/#more-7768

Tony Robbins is known for motivational speaking. This man is the king of positive thought, and it is hard to argue with his success. I have known people who have gone to his seminars and had some life changing results. So, when I heard Robbins' dire warnings on this video he did three weeks ago, it really made me sit up and take notice. Not because he's telling me anything new, but because he is definitely stepping out of his comfort zone to warn people of an approaching financial calamity that will make 2008 look like a pillow fight. I do not think he's trying to make a buck. I think he's doing a little public service to wake up sleeping Americans.

It, also, struck me that Robbins had a firm grasp on the appalling shape of the U.S. government's finances. You know he knows some powerful, connected people, and this must be a reflection of their fears as well. I don't know that for a fact, it's just my gut feeling. There is plenty to be fearful of even though the mainstream media is obsessed with trivial crap that doesn't make a dimes worth of difference in 99.9% of anyone's life.

The real story here is the economy. I cover it not because I am a financial junkie, I'm not. I think this is the big story of today's generation, and it will continue to be the big story for the foreseeable future. We will all be touched and changed by what is coming-no exceptions. No country on earth has ever been this deep in debt and produced this much currency (most of it is digital). What will happen in the not-so-distant future to the wealth of U.S. citizens will be something that only happens every 300 years or so. Forget about talk of bad things happening for the kids and grandkids. That's 80's and 90's talk. What's coming is for us in the here and now. You can already see the wheels coming off, especially if you are one of the chronically unemployed, or one of the 47 million Americans on food stamps. Please take time to watch Tony Robbins' dire wake-up warning. You will be glad you did. It was excellent.





!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow now that's a message!! More people need to hear this and wake up before its too late. But unfortunately I think it is.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

wow, Tony has aged since I saw him last.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Some people are unable or unwilling to acknowlege the fact that we cannot continue down this path for much longer without significant hardship. I honestly find it hard to believe that the "greatest" financial minds in our .gov are unable to figure out that we shouldn't spend more than we take in. Spending money that we don't have in order to get us out of debt makes as much sense as Custer calling ahead for more indians!


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

There's a reason over spending is going on, some group is profiting from puting all of this burden on the American Taxpayers backs. Probably a small global group who has been able to pedal influence in Washington. The taxpayer can't compete in the market when they are broke and paying debt instead of investing.:nuts:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

~~~DERIVATIVES ARE BETS BETWEEN BANKS; HOWEVER, WHEN THEY LOSE, THE TAXPAYER PAYS.~~~

~~~The average recipient of federal aid collects $32,748 in benefits — about $300 more than the average tax-paying family gets in disposable income~~~

Facts I picked up this week...I know--the first is obvious...and the second should be!!

The outcome?? We here know where this is headed...poor, ignorant, 'head-in-the-sand' sheeple.:ignore:


----------



## PreparednessPronto (Apr 24, 2012)

Nothing like a little perspective. Hard not to feel helpless, so I guess I'll just go get some water from the well and shoot something for dinner. Tired of that deer getting in the garden anyway...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

If the numbers are correct on the countries balance sheet there is no hope! If the US stopped paying out all money (cancelled SS, welfare, medacare, medacade and everything else) and layed-off the military, there is not enough money coming in to pay down the national debt. This is all based on the borrowing rates staying low like they are now (not going to happen)!!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Of course there is no hope, never was meant to be any. We owe more 'money' than there exists. Only the 'money' we borrowed actually existed (I know, I know but let's just say it did). All the 'interest' on that money never existed. The fed creates $100 and lends it out for 10% interest. This means they expect to have $110 when you pay back the 'loan'. Now, where is that $10 going to come from, only $100 actually exists.

http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/11thmarble.php


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:woohoo: WOOHOO! FRACTIONAL RESERVE LENDING! :woohoo:

makes me want to run around the neighborhood naked with a rubber glove over my head yelling,"I'm a squid, I'm a SQUID!"


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> makes me want to run around the neighborhood naked with a rubber glove over my head yelling,"I'm a squid, I'm a SQUID!"


Pictures or it didn't happen. Bonus points if it appears in the local paper.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Woody said:


> Of course there is no hope, never was meant to be any. We owe more 'money' than there exists. Only the 'money' we borrowed actually existed (I know, I know but let's just say it did). All the 'interest' on that money never existed. The fed creates $100 and lends it out for 10% interest. This means they expect to have $110 when you pay back the 'loan'. Now, where is that $10 going to come from, only $100 actually exists.
> 
> http://whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/11thmarble.php


That makes the bad assumption there is no value added, either on goods, services, or even financial. It's a bad theory most often rationalized by isolationists. There is absolutely nothing wrong with fractional reserve banking... HOWEVER, we have created money without any value added. The derivatives and CDS are technically considered the value added, when in fact they have a negative value.

Remember who owns the Federal Reserve


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I am curious how we get this added value, I do not understand economics.

Do you add value through inflation? A widget was worth $100 last week and since we need another $10 to cover interest, it is now worth $110? But where does that $10 come from if anyone wants to buy it and I only accept ‘money’, not credit?

Or do we create goods to equal the amount of ‘money’ we now need. I make 10 - $10 widgets and sell them for $11 each totaling $110? In that case I could make 50 - $10 widgets that cost $1 to manufacture. Now we need $500 in ‘money’ for me to sell them all.

If the FED creates the other $10 that means there is going to by another $1 needed to pay back the interest.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I dig up a lump of copper out of the ground. By itself, it has no value. Turn that into pipe and wire, and we have now created value. Most everything that most everybody does increases value. That increasing value has to be paid for with something. Even if you didn't have money, but used bartering, the guy growing food you need to eat, may need that copper pipe to water his fields. When you carry this to global environment, certain regions of the world may have things that other regions need, so everybody benefits. Dig up more copper, need more food, everybody continues to benefit. Everything continues to grow, but the one thing you have to watch out for, exponentials. Exponential growth, especially when you get to the steep part of the curves, on little change can have a monumental impact.

The US set themselves as the world's currency of choice, which meant we had an inordinate amount of responsibility and control. US Central Bank and Federal Reserve should be very conservative in the currency expansion, but they were exactly the opposite, by being very aggressive, thanks to the world's super banks. This is where it begins to fall apart, and why the banks got bailed out in 2008. And yet, the risky behavior has gotten worse. Remember, the exponential curves a couple of sentences ago? The banks created this product called derivatives and CDS. These products had stated "value", but in reality had no value. It allowed the expansion to continue to the mess we have today.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Woody said:


> I am curious how we get this added value, I do not understand economics.
> 
> Do you add value through inflation? A widget was worth $100 last week and since we need another $10 to cover interest, it is now worth $110? But where does that $10 come from if anyone wants to buy it and I only accept 'money', not credit?
> 
> ...


The Fed didn't create the money. The widget you produced will cost you more if you borrowed the money to produce it. But that interest isn't created money. It's a deductible expense only if you collect more than what it cost you to produce it.

Here's where it gets interesting: If you have a company and the bank gave you a $100,000 line of credit, most likely that money was created out of thin air by the Fed.

Much of the money for the housing boom was created out of thin air too. If we were on the gold standard interest rates would skyrocket as borrowers bid up the money that was available to borrow. And the "winner" would be the federal government. The way it is now, banks can borrow large amounts of money from the Fed at very low interest rates.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

BillS said:


> The Fed didn't create the money. The widget you produced will cost you more if you borrowed the money to produce it. But that interest isn't created money. It's a deductible expense only if you collect more than what it cost you to produce it.
> 
> Here's where it gets interesting: If you have a company and the bank gave you a $100,000 line of credit, most likely that money was created out of thin air by the Fed.
> 
> Much of the money for the housing boom was created out of thin air too. If we were on the gold standard interest rates would skyrocket as borrowers bid up the money that was available to borrow. And the "winner" would be the federal government. The way it is now, banks can borrow large amounts of money from the Fed at very low interest rates.


Actually the Fed does create the money.

In a perfect world, the Treasury sells the bonds which are purchased by people with money. BUT, the banks are buying the bonds creating a circular flow of money between the banks, treasury, and Fed. Don't forget the banks own the Federal Reserve. When you start looking at who is paying who interest and who's not paying interest it gets even crazier.

That 16T debt, and the 1.5T deficit is benefitting one group, the banks that own the Fed.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like a good time to throw in a

*Happy Federal Reserve Day!*


----------

